# The Hot Zone



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 1, 2004)

This isn't a theological book, but it was a fascinating read. Fifteen years ago today, on December 1, 1989, the world's first "live" military biohazard operation against a deadly virus took place here in Northern Virginia, in a town called Reston. Ebola had never before been present in the United States except for strictly controlled biocontainment facilities run by the military or the CDC, but it showed up in monkeys imported from the Phillipines and threatened to run amok among people in and around Washington, DC. The nonfiction story of what happened during the Ebola Reston virus outbreak as well as the background of its origin is told in _The Hot Zone_ by Richard Preston, which is a hard book to put down.


----------



## cupotea (Dec 1, 2004)

I read that book about seven years ago, when I was really in this big VIRUS mood, and all I did was watch "Outbreak" and read Preston's "Hot Zone." It was one of those rare books that keeps you thoroughly rivited, even though it deals at times with very complex issuesl.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 1, 2004)

Yes, I saw "Outbreak" too and enjoyed that movie. The real-life story of Ebola Reston does raise some significant issues, especially in light of biological warfare and terrorism concerns today. 

For example, are biohazard controls strictly a military issue or civilian too? What are the ethics of not telling the public about a possible virus outbreak in order to avoid creating a panic? 

Thinking...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 1, 2004)

The world celebrates today (December 1) as World AIDS Day, which is sad in light of God's judgment. It was interesting to read in _The Hot Zone_ that AIDS is one of many rainforest diseases which emerged from the Kinshasa Highway, an area where perhaps 90% of the prostitutes there are infected with AIDS.


----------



## cupotea (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> The world celebrates today (December 1) as World AIDS Day, which is sad in light of God's judgment.



Do you think AIDS is a judgment of God? Can you elaborate on your opinion? If this has already been discussed in another thread, please direct me to it. I find this topic interesting, and I'm still trying to formulate an opinion on it myself. Thanks!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cottonball_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



AIDS is transmitted by other means than just sexually immoral behavior, it is true, but it is known primarily as a sexually transmitted disease and it struck first at the sodomite community. You might find it interesting to study the life story of the man who brought AIDS to the Western hemisphere, Patient Zero, a sodomite flight attendant. There were a few rare cases of AIDS before him, and they originated in Africa, probably from monkeys in the Kinshasa Highway area, but he is the man who made AIDS famous. 

From a theological point of view, I think it can hardly be denied that Romans 1 has much to say about God's judgment on all sorts of reprobate people, and sodomites are specifically singled out because their behavior is an abomination. 

I believe it is warranted to speak of AIDS as God's judgment upon the wicked, but I think it is also wise to speak humbly on this subject. There are quite a few AIDS patients who did not obtain the disease from immoral behavior. Also, every one of us violates the Seventh Commandment and it is only by the grace of God that those of us without AIDS are spared. There are many other sexually transmitted diseases and many other consequences for immoral behavior whether sexual or not. 

AIDS is treated in the media almost like a badge of honor and courage rather than a consequence of wrong behavior (to the extent that it is). Hence, celebrities and politicians aim to use tax-payer funds to promote condom use in the alleged fight against AIDS when (although medicine has a big role to play) the gospel and the law (re: Seventh Commandment) are the primary weapons that will have true success against the AIDS epidemic.


----------



## cupotea (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> AIDS is transmitted by other means than just sexually immoral behavior, it is true, but it is known primarily as a sexually transmitted disease and it struck first at the sodomite community. . .



Interesting. On the one hand, it can be seen as a judgment of God on people for their promiscuity (I think I may have just made up a word, or at least spelled it wrong!), but on the other hand, it has also infected "innocent" people.

Ok this may be a bit off-subject (although I guess the AIDS question was already off-subject anyway), but I sort of look at drugs the same way. Hear me out. I don't know much about drugs or rock'n'roll or whatever, but it seems that the heavy druggie rock stars end up paying for it--ie. Kurt Cobain. Tell me if I'm super wrong on this one. But aren't rock stars on drugs and promiscuous sodomites both sort of asking for it? They form a bad, evil habit, and then suffer for it. Except, with drugs, there are no innocent people suffering, unless you count the family members of the drug abusers. And I guess drugs can't really be seen as a judgment of God.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cottonball_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



AIDS is a big theme in _The Hot Zone_ so this discussion is not too far off point. 

The story of Lot in Sodom is instructive. We live in a society that in many ways resembles ancient Sodom. Christians in America cannot help but come in contact with grievous sin. Here in Washington, DC, 1 out of 20 people is infected with AIDS. It would not be outside the realm of possibility for a morally upright person to come in contact with AIDS through some kind of event outside of their control. It happens often, in fact. 

Regarding the abuse of drugs and the havok that causes, one "reaps what one sows." Whenever we make an idol of something that idol will come back to bite us or even kill us. 

It might surprise you to know that I support the legalization of drugs, by the way, but that's another thread.


----------



## cupotea (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> The story of Lot in Sodom is instructive. We live in a society that in many ways resembles ancient Sodom. Christians in America cannot help but come in contact with grievous sin. Here in Washington, DC, 1 out of 20 people is infected with AIDS. It would not be outside the realm of possibility for a morally upright person to come in contact with AIDS through some kind of event outside of their control. It happens often, in fact.
> 
> Regarding the abuse of drugs and the havok that causes, one "reaps what one sows." Whenever we make an idol of something that idol will come back to bite us or even kill us.
> ...



Yeah I can definitely see how AIDS is a judgment of God on homosexuals, and promiscuous heterosexuals. 

By the way, I think I know why I made the link between AIDS and rock'n'roll: I thought of Freddie Mercury. He lived a pretty big rock star life then died of AIDS. My point? I don't remember. 

Anyway, that's funny. The one area where I'm pretty conservative (drugs) is the one where you're not.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cottonball_
> Yeah I can definitely see how AIDS is a judgment of God on homosexuals, and promiscuous heterosexuals.
> 
> By the way, I think I know why I made the link between AIDS and rock'n'roll: I thought of Freddie Mercury. He lived a pretty big rock star life then died of AIDS. My point? I don't remember.
> ...





On a more serious note, yes, I know about Freddie Mercury and many other entertainment celebrities who were gifted but perverse in their behavior. It's very sad for them as far as the consequences of their sin, and it's sad for our culture when our "role models" are given over to such immorality.


----------



## cupotea (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Cottonball_
> ...



Yeah that is sad. Then again, I can't really think of a time in recent history when society's role models were particularly moral... You seem to know a lot about history, so maybe you can challenge this.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 1, 2004)

Sodomites have been around as long as, well, Sodom. However, it is only in recent years that sodomitic behavior has been legalized and thrust upon us by the media, entertainment, advocacy groups, not to mention liberal churches. 

Public morality has risen and fallen over time -- often depending upon the example of leaders (witness the climate during the reigns of the Stuart Kings of England, for example, compared with Puritan New England at the same time, or more recently, the Bill Clinton era). 

The stripping away of our moral foundations as a society has gained steam, however, with the banning of prayer in schools, legalized abortion and other judicial acts that have given freedom and exposure to vices that were once taboo. There is very little that is taboo in our culture today, excepting faithful Christianity in the public realm, of course.


----------



## cupotea (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> Public morality has risen and fallen over time -- often depending upon the example of leaders (witness the climate during the reigns of the Stuart Kings of England, for example, compared with Puritan New England at the same time, or more recently, the Bill Clinton era).
> 
> The stripping away of our moral foundations as a society has gained steam, however, with the banning of prayer in schools, legalized abortion and other judicial acts that have given freedom and exposure to vices that were once taboo. There is very little that is taboo in our culture today, excepting faithful Christianity in the public realm, of course.



Yeah, that's true, society does seem to be getting more and more corrupt. I guess I just feel that when we insult our own society we forget that it was never perfect. And when I say "we", I mean "me", because I walk by so many "gay flag churches" (ie. churches with the gay flag in the window  ) and wish I could live back in the better, more Christian times. But then I realize that I'm full of it. So here's my rebuttle to myself:

1) It's sinful to be ungrateful, and to desire more than God's given me. He knows best, and He thinks it's best for me to live in 21st century Toronto. So I should deal with it. 

2) The times may well have been more Christian, but they still werent as perfect as I want them to have been. 

3) Even if the times were better, the people living in those times didnt' think so, that's why they were always whining about how corrupt the times were.


----------



## cupotea (Dec 1, 2004)

Wow I've turned this thread into a diary. Sorry about that!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 1, 2004)

No prob. I hear ya!


----------



## cupotea (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Scott (Dec 1, 2004)

The Hot Zone is a good book.


----------

